# Stanley #66 Hand Beader



## Boomr99 (Jul 1, 2009)

Here is another freshly restored tool. It is a vintage type 7, (1893 - 1899) #66 beading tool. It works much like a small scraper (similar to the #80) but uses a small beaded blade instead of a flat scraper. The fence allows you to reference off the edge of your work. Originally, this tool would have come with two fences, the straight one which I have, and a curved one as well (convex). I may just make my own curved one for those real tight inside curved pieces. It came with one original blade, but I bough a new set from St. James Bay Tool Co. I don't know how I could have lived without this tool! I love it. The beading adds just such a nice touch to this project, and I'm sure I will start using it often. This is being used on birch, which will be the curved headboard and footboard of my kids beds.


----------



## WadeHolloway (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice job, looks really good, looks like you did a great job restoring it.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Gotta love the #66! I agree it puts a cool touch on pieces when used sparingly, and your headboard / footboard certainly look great.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Lie-Nielsen sells a curved fence replacement part for their 66, which is based on the Stanley 66, so I think it should fit.

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?sku=66


----------



## BrownDog (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice job on the restoration and on the beading. These things are fun to use.


----------

